# Air Conditioning



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you work with the air conditioning on or do you open all the windows for ventilation?...and possibly use some fans?

Obviously breathing in all those paint fumes is unhealthy...


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

Open it up and turn on the fans....nothing wrong with working up a sweat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Repaints. I work in the glorious AC and will turn fans on. NC I sweat it out with open windows and the 2 or 3 fans I bring onsite.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

with interiors I always turned the A/C off. I didn't want the A/C to have ill effects because it was sucking in all the paint (spraying) plus I sweat alot and don't like to freeze as I sweat.. one reason I stopped framing.. don't like to be in friggin cold weather sweating.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Repaints. I work in the glorious AC and will turn fans on. NC I sweat it out with open windows and the 2 or 3 fans I bring onsite.


Do you own those turbo fans they sell for contractors?....Never thought of the AC/Fan combo..Good idea.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Do you own those turbo fans they sell for contractors?....Never thought of the AC/Fan combo..Good idea.


I have a couple smaller sized ones. Not the giant ones the guy by the contractor side of lowes blows. 
Fans are great for when you are wanting an area to dry quicker as well.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

nEighter said:


> with interiors I always turned the A/C off. I didn't want the A/C to have ill effects because it was sucking in all the paint (spraying) plus I sweat alot and don't like to freeze as I sweat.. one reason I stopped framing.. don't like to be in friggin cold weather sweating.


Most of my work is in occupied houses,so spraying is out of the question...The upper floors can be extremely HOT,so I may keep the AC on...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> plus I sweat alot



TMI !


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did a small bath last week in a 3,000 SF home with no central AC. It was the day we had summer here. 

Damn, I thought I could take what nature throws at me, but being the first and only day so far of 90 degrees and equal humidity, I was kinda wishin for AC. 

I usually like to acclimate to the weather. But when you can cut the humidity with a knife, I'm ready to throw in the sweat soaked towel. ALSO, high humidity ain't good for some pastes and wallcoverings.

fans tend to blow the product around, so I only use one to hasten the dry time of the prep coat. ALSO, when painting, fans tended to stir up any residual dust.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I worked for an older couple last week. I painted the ceiling by his request with Pro Block Oil base. Wowowowie!! The AC was on and I sucked it up literally. Years ago, as Arch might remember, all there was to paint was oil. You painted with it all day, and when you went outside in the winter when you took a deep breath it was just like taking a long drag on a Kool. I can hack most paint fumes, but oil sets in your lungs, and you remember it all day and into the night.

Happy Painting, Paul


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul_R said:


> I worked for an older couple last week. I painted the ceiling by his request with Pro Block Oil base. Wowowowie!! The AC was on and I sucked it up literally. Years ago, as Arch might remember, all there was to paint was oil. You painted with it all day, and when you went outside in the winter when you took a deep breath it was just like taking a long drag on a Kool. I can hack most paint fumes, but oil sets in your lungs, and you remember it all day and into the night.
> 
> Happy Painting, Paul



Yah, I remember. 

That's why we drink beer. The alcohol breaks down the toxins , and the natural prediliction of beer flushes your system.

At least that's what my reality grabs on to !


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Down here in the south you need the AC on a repaint. It will take all day for stuff to dry with the humidity. But if there is a ceiling fan you can't pass up using it to get a little extra air flow. Plus it is so glorious to work in the AC. Paint fumes stopped bothering me years ago. I guess I have killed to many brain cells to care anymore. A cold beer after working in the Carolina heat helps melt away the day.


----------



## Rodeorat (Mar 22, 2009)

*What about the paint?*

I was kinda hoping to see where this thread addressed coatings.

I'm doing a small room trim repaint with a quality acrylic. The rub is, one of the doors is an attic access, about 4x3. The A/C is on, but the door is off for painting, so the heat and humidity from the attic was coming in. Earlier in the day, the paint flowed amazingly. The first coat on the door, like glass (using Excalibers, rolled and BB'd). As the day wore on, the brush strokes started to stick.
I'm gathering that this particular product(Manor Hall) likes the temp around 71, and maybe normal to slightly higher humidity. But using the A/C robs the air of Moisture. Do any of you use humidifiers in cases like this?


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

daArch said:


> Yah, I remember.
> 
> That's why we drink beer. The alcohol breaks down the toxins , and the natural prediliction of beer flushes your system.
> 
> At least that's what my reality grabs on to !


 Ohhh,thats why some painters drink,thats hilarious arch!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yah, I remember.
> 
> That's why we drink beer. The alcohol breaks down the toxins , and the natural prediliction of beer flushes your system.
> 
> At least that's what my reality grabs on to !


THANKS for my new excuse. :thumbup:


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah ac but if you use a ceiling fan keep it on lower or i find sometimes it messes w/cieling paint makes it dry way to fast and it will fail


----------

